

Google is shipping CR-48 Chrome OS netbooks again - Osiris
http://liliputing.com/2011/05/google-appears-to-be-shipping-cr-48-chrome-os-laptops-again.html

======
Osiris
One just showed up on my doorstep two days ago. I completely wasn't expecting
it. Writing this note on my CR-48 at the airport.

